# Boli PC's or Party Shorts



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Well, since August was a very good month here I will be getting a real nice bonus next week. So, I decided to go ahead and take another step down the slope and go after my first box of... well, that's where I need help? So, please vote in the poll and help me decide.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

For aging or smoking right off the truck?

IMO...

Party Shorts are a lil better young than the Boli PC's. 

Boli Pc's with a year or two of age on them are very good, and they only get better with time.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> For aging or smoking tight off the truck?


Both...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Both are GREAT choices. I vote Boli PC but either is a fine choice.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Lots of opinions:
* here
* and here

Personally, I would get Trini Reyes and SCdlH Principes


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Come on Gypsy, get both!  

I really like young Boli pc's better than aged ones, but it's hard to turn down a Short too! If I had to pick, it would be the Boli's.


:ms NCRM


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

mmblz said:


> Lots of opinions:
> * here
> * and here
> 
> Personally, I would get Trini Reyes and SCdlH Principes


Damn... I didn't go far enough back... was afraid to put Party Short in the search engine...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Smokin a short right now,the taste and aroma are just awsome!(not that I know chit about habanos)


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

My vote is parti short...cuz I've never had a boli PC. Shorts are going to be pretty good no matter when you smoke em.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Split 2 cabs.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm partial to the Boli's. Can't seem to keep 'em around long enough to age 'em.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

They are both totally diffrent and excellent in their ways... which one do u like better... I mean Pnoon might like the boli pc, but he as a totally diffrent pallet then Trishield and I. So ask yourself which one am i gonna enjoy better... Now if your gonna ask me I like the shorts, but everyone knows my pallet if F**ked and i have no credibility:hn


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

If by 'or' you mean 'and' then I agree completely.

A box of each would be my advice to you, sir.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Both.
Can't go wrong with either IMHO although my limited experience suggests that the shorts smoke better young. 

Both have aging potential no doubt.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Lots of opinions:
> * here
> * and here
> 
> Personally, I would get Trini Reyes and SCdlH Principes


i chose, wait, wait...

ok, i made my decision.. I choose for the "SEARCH" button!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am a Partagas whore, but I actually think the Bolis are smoking better fresh this year.....JMHO.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Get both , not a choice on your poll but thats what I would vote for .


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Get both , not a choice on your poll but thats what I would vote for .


Now theres somebody waaaay down the darkside slope


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Bolis all the way. I like Party Shorts but the Boli pc's are tasty.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> i chose, wait, wait...
> 
> ok, i made my decision.. I choose for the "SEARCH" button!!


...


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> ...


lol, I choose the boli pc


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a shipment of each coming. I'll let you know after they get here


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Whichever one is on sale


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Very hard to choose between these two.

But, I would have to lean toward the Boli PCs.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Disclaimer*
I am by no means an expert !! If you ask me....I still consider myself a noob to many of the regulars in here !!


I have been very fortunate to have some nice "mentors" push me down the slope. Blessed is more like it. When I got here in March, couldn't tell you the difference between a _______ or a _______. 

Anyway, I have tried both.....the Partagas and the Boli 

The Partagas, if I remember right was an '05: Very good and power packed
The Boli, '97: Wow !! A great smoke !!

I can't tell you which one to get 1st. You are like me, either of these will be my 1st too. I plan on getting both !!!!

Good luck in the decision, you can't go wrong either way........


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

boli's


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

My first box of isom's boli pc's

wonderful


luckybandit


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I've only had 1 of the Boli PC's and 2 of the Party shorts but I'd go with the Trinidad Reyes!
Just trying to make your choice more difficult!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I like the Boli a bit better...but they are two distinct cigars. Both very good but different. Why not try a fiver of each and decide for yourself. Kind of more fun that way. Sure you don't get the pretty box (or even better cab) but you will get more experience on the dreaded dark side. 

Shoot me a pm and I can send you a couple of '03 Bolis after the weekend (no shorts, sorry, but I told you I like the pcs better).


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Come on Gypsy, get both!
> 
> I really like young Boli pc's better than aged ones, but it's hard to turn down a Short too! If I had to pick, it would be the Boli's.
> 
> :ms NCRM


Great, now I have to smoke 3 cabs before they old. Thanks alot.

Honestly, I like the shorts better, but this is only because I am really starting to get into the Parti's. Shorts, PSD4's, Lusitania's and PSP2's. Good Luck!


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

mmblz said:


> Personally, I would get Trini Reyes and SCdlH Principes


Just finished a Party Short and a Pappy Van Winkle. Hard to imagine that anything might be more tasty than that.

I'm sure that I'll get around to the Boli PC as soon as I've smoked down the BBF's and Monte 4's (taste and size).

For a really good short smoke, can't seem to make up my mind ... buy more Party's or try out the Reyes or the Principes? Wish I could afford all three.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I voted for the Boli's. Both of these are pretty good fresh but with as little as 2 years on the boli's they start to mellow out and the flavors become more pronounced.

As some of the others have said, don't forget the Trini Reyes or SCDLH Principes, both are solid smokes and I consider them right up there with the shorts and Boli's.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

dadof3illinois said:


> I voted for the Boli's. Both of these are pretty good fresh but with as little as 2 years on the boli's they start to mellow out and the flavors become more pronounced.
> 
> As some of the others have said, don't forget the Trini Reyes or SCDLH Principes, both are solid smokes and I consider them right up there with the shorts and Boli's.


You know, Jerry, that a lot of this is your fault. You were the first ape to give me a nice hard shove down the slope. Thanks.........


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

qwerty1500 said:


> You know, Jerry, that a lot of this is your fault. You were the first ape to give me a nice hard shove down the slope. Thanks.........


:tg .......:r Just passing on the love the way others done me!!!


----------

